# New 2006 28rsds On Order



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

action action action

I just wanted to say hello to everyone. Been lurking for several months - while in search of our perfect camper. You all have been a WEALTH of information - without you even knowing it.

We finally put a deposit down on a 28RSDS today. It was supposed to be off the factory line this past Tuesday, so we're just waiting for delivery.

As I'm the "mod queen" in our family, I can't WAIT to get in this camper and start making it my own!









We are a family with myself, my husband, two girls (8 and 3) and Reggie (the dog that almost never barks). We will be trading in a Trail Cruiser C19 hybrid and we used to have a Coleman Santa Fe Popup (when they were still part of the Coleman "dynasty"), so we're not new to camping. We camp every other weekend (just about) from April through October. Our first trip is the long Easter Weekend - we are counting the DAYS until then.

Now that I've introduced ourselves, I feel like I can start posting... WHERE is that Margarita recipe post...









I'll see you around the (figurative) campfire!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, luv2camp!* action

And congratulations on the new Outback!









What part of the world are you from?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the site, and congratulations on your new Outback. You're gonna love it!

Rita


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> action *Welcome to Outbackers, luv2camp!*Â action
> 
> What part of the world are you from?
> 
> ...


Newbie
Group: Members
Posts: 2
Joined: Today, 06:18 AM
*From: Willow Grove, PA*
Member No.: 1915


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Way to go Natacha. Hope you have a blast with it.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

You are going to love your Outback! We have the same floor model and have about the same camping schedule as your family. Make sure to check out the Rally notices!


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers action

We recently brought our new 28RSDS home and what a great unit. You and your family will have a blast.

Get the MODS going and Post Flying!!!!!

KB


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to the group and may I add a great choice of floorplan!

I see you have already have a sence of humor so you will fit in fine









Maybe we ll see you at a rally or Lancaster Pa area.

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and congrads on the incoming Outback. It is always great to have another East Coast Outbacker.

Like others have said, check out the rally threads, there is a couple happening on the east coast this spring. Hope we see you at one.

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome luv2camp to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 28RSDS
Glad to have another PA'er on board
Don't forget to check out some of the rallies that are plan

Don action


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Welcome and congrats luv2camp action

Enjoy your new apartment on wheels and post often.

Bill.

Edit that didn't sound right, condo on wheels


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome, and congrat's on the new TT. 
Rob


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, luv2camp! Enjoy your new Outback.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

luv2camp








*congrats on the new 28RSDS*









& action *welcome aboard * action

darrel


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

welcome to our little world.

join us some night in a live chat


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congrats and welcome aboard. action Great choice on the TT. The girls are gonna love that bunkroom.

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site and CONGRATS on a great Outback.

Our kids (2) love the bunk house. They reminds my DW and I that its their room and we should knock before coming in.









Please free free to ask question and provide some answers to others.

Again...WELCOME.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

luv2camp,

action Welcome to the site and congratulations on the new Outback. sunny Know you can hardly wait to get the "mods" started and that first trip in it. Good luck, and Happy Camping. Post often.


----------

